# Suche das passende Bike



## wombel007 (5. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche bzw. bin auf der suche nach einem passenden Bike für mich.
Da es zu viele Anbieter(Marken) es gibt fällt es mir um so schwerer etwas zu finden.
Was ich suche:
ein Hardtrail muss es sein mit einer guten Federgabel, wenn es geht Fox 100 oder so was.

Due Ausgaben sollen nornalerweise nicht die 1500 überstreiten vobei 100-200 mehr ich auch noch ausgeben würde.

ZUr Zeit habe ich in der Auswahl_
Canyon Grand Canyon AL 9.0 oder das 8.0
Cube Reaction XT oder HS33
Focus Black Forest Extreme

vobei ich über Radon Bike etwas skeptisch bin finde keine Radladen in der nähe von Ffm.

Wer hat erfahrungen mit der Marke Radon
da würde mich interessieren
das MCS Carbon 8.0, opder
das 9.0

Im Hintergrund habe ich noch einen Super Kontakt zu einem Rotwild Fahrrad wobei ich gute % bekommen könnte aber mir noch keins angeschaut habe, ein C1 würde eventuell mir ab 1600 angeboten werden je nach Komponenten.

Wer von Euch kann mir etwas empfehlen, bzw., geht in der nähe von Frankfurt einen Super Radladen die sich auch Auskennen und nicht beschei.....  da ich mich mit dem aktuellen Mountainbike Markt nicht sehr gut auskenne.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine alternative was mich interessieren könnte.
Wie gesagt bis 1700 würde ich gehenm, sollte XT bestückt sein und kein Fully nur Hardt.

Danke Euch

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2009)

hi,

kann dir einen laden in kronberg und in kriftel empfehlen. für 1700 solltest du ein brauchbares hardtail finden ...
canyon ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber meist mit ordentlich lieferzeit verbunden. schau mal ins herstellerforum von canyon (ist ein unterforum hier bei mtb-news). dort gibt es sicher reichlich infos zu den aktuellen modellen und den wartezeiten ...

hs33 ist ne gute hydrauliche felgenbremse. würde aber dennoch zu einer hydraulischen scheibenbremse raten -> kein felgenverschleiß, bessere bremskraft (vor allem bei nässe)

rotwild ist eher ne teure marke im vergleich zu den von dir genannten. die qualität der rahmen ist oft preisentscheidend. und der ist das herzstück eines bikes ...

auf jeden fall solltest du mal probesitzen, denn auch die geometrie ist wichtig für dich. wenn das oberrohr beispielsweise unpassend ist, wird das biken schnell zur qual. mit anbauteilen wie vorbau oder sattelstütze läßt sich nur minimal was an der sitzposition verbessern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. August 2009)

Die HS33 ist definitiv nicht mehr Stand der Technik. Gerade in der Preisklasse um â¬ 1500 ist eine Disc Standard. Bei dem Budget gibt es eigentlich sehr viel Auswahl. Ich wÃ¼rde mal versuchen, ein paar Bikes Probe zu fahren. Die Geometrie muss passen, Ã¼ber die Ausstattung wÃ¼rde ich mir dann erst im zweiten Schritt Gedanken machen.


----------



## wombel007 (6. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

habe mich jetzt für folgende Marken entschieden.
Rotwild mit ?
Specialized
Rocky Mountain

oder Favorit Endorfin und zwar das SpeedII.
Was haltet ihr von Endorfin, ist hier jemdna der eins fährt?

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## wondermike (6. August 2009)

Bist Du denn schon eines der Bikes gefahren?


----------



## wombel007 (6. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bist Du denn schon eines der Bikes gefahren?


 

Hi,
nein habe es aber spätestens nächste Woche mal vor.
Muss nur mal die Auswahl eingrenzen 
Werde berichten.
Grüße


----------



## wombel007 (9. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier einen Katalog von rose vorliegen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Quali von RedBull und Rose Fahrräder sind?

Ist jemand im Besitz eines solchen Fahrrads?

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## sipaq (10. August 2009)

Die ganzen Versenderbikes (Radon, Canyon, Rose, Poison, Transalp24, etc.) sind qualitativ okay. Man muss halt wissen, worauf man sich einlässt:


Auf den ersten Blick sind die Teile billiger, aber wenn man dann noch Versandkosten mit reinrechnet und mit dem lokalen Händler noch einen vernünftigen Rabatt aushandelt, relativiert sich das meistens
Der Service ist nicht derselbe:
Viele lokale Händler bieten noch eine oder mehrere kostenlose Inspektionen an. Das ist natürlich vor allem für die Nicht-Schrauber-Fraktion interessant.
Konfigurationsänderungen bei Abholung (wie z.B. andere Reifen, breiterer Lenker, längerer/kürzerer Vorbau) sind beim lokalen Händler meist einfach möglich, aber nicht bei jedem Versender
 
Probefahren geht meines Wissens derzeit nur bei Rose (ROSE und Red Bull Bikes). Dort kannst Du Dir die Bikes für ein Wochenende ausleihen und wenn Du es dann nimmst, erlässt man Dir die Verleihkosten
Die Lieferzeit kann sich (vor allem bei Canyon) gerne auch mal im Bereich mehrerer Monate bewegen
Mein Tipp:
Ich würde kein Bike aus der Auswahl ausschließen, bevor ich es nicht wenigstens einmal probegefahren wäre. Also schau Dir die Focus, Scott, Cube, Trek oder Stevens Bikes dieser Welt ruhig mal an. Wenn Du dann feststellst, dass die Rocky Mountain, Rotwild oder Specialized Bikes einfach für Dich besser sind, dann passt das ja. 

Aber man sollte ein Bike nicht nur unter Markenaspekten kaufen. Vor allem kleinere Bikeschmieden bieten auch oftmals tolle Bikes an, siehe z.B. Bionicon, Bergwerk, Zonenschein, etc.


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2009)

@sipaq: Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ein geliefertes Canyon-Bike kannst Du nach drei, oder vier Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken und vom Kauf zurücktreten. Sollten Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden sein, wird natürlich eine Wertminderung geltend gemacht. In Koblenz könnte man die Bikes auch direkt Probefahren.

Man sollte aber wirklich selbst Spaß am Schrauben haben! (...und dies auch einigermaßen beherrschen.)


----------



## sipaq (10. August 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> @sipaq: Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ein geliefertes Canyon-Bike kannst Du nach drei, oder vier Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken und vom Kauf zurücktreten. Sollten Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden sein, wird natürlich eine Wertminderung geltend gemacht. In Koblenz könnte man die Bikes auch direkt Probefahren.


So kann man das natürlich auch machen, aber das ist für mich keine kostenlose Probefahrt. Gebrauchsspuren gibts beim MTB sehr schnell und wenn Sie Dir dann 50, 100 oder mehr Euro abziehen, war das ein teures Leihvergnügen (von der bei Canyon meist unterirdisch langen Lieferzeit mal ganz zu schweigen).

Und klar kannst Du die Dinger in Koblenz probefahren, genauso wie die Radon Bikes in Bonn, die Poison Teile in Mayen oder die Rose Bikes in Bocholt. Das Problem ist halt, dass das jetzt nicht unbedingt direkt nebenan liegt. Wenn ich in Frankfurt und Umgebung shoppen gehe, kann ich problemlos 3-4 Bikes am Tag testen, wenn ich mit jedem Bike mal für 'ne Stunde unterwegs bin.


----------



## wombel007 (10. August 2009)

Hi,

danke Dir sipaq für die Tipps.
Um die Welt wollte ich wirklich nicht reisen für ein Bike.

Werde dann den Service in Anspruch nehmen hier in der Gegend bei unseren Fahrradhändler die wollen ja auch überleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. August 2009)

@sipaq: Wo bekommst Du denn ein Bike für `ne Stunde überlassen? Und selbst wenn, in kleineren Läden sind bestimmt nicht alle Größen endmontiert. Bei meiner Länge, finde ich sehr selten bis gar keine Testbikes, oder fertig montierte Neuräder. Testbikes sind dann oft nicht mal aktuelle Modelle

Bei Canyon hast Du übrigens nur so eine lange Lieferzeit, wenn sie das Wunschbike neu produzieren müssen.

Ich habe seit 17 Monaten ein Torque von Canyon und bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden! Auch mit dem Service.


----------



## sipaq (10. August 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> @sipaq: Wo bekommst Du denn ein Bike für `ne Stunde überlassen?


Zum Beispiel beim Montimare in FRA oder bei der Bikeschmiede in OF. Der Mainbike gibt Dir sogar das Testbike fürs komplette Wochenende mit. Für mich gehört sowas zur Service-Grundausstattung eines Händlers. Wenn ich nicht einmal vom Hof darf, kann ich auch direkt zum Versender gehen.



Arachne schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, in kleineren Läden sind bestimmt nicht alle Größen endmontiert. Bei meiner Länge, finde ich sehr selten bis gar keine Testbikes, oder fertig montierte Neuräder. Testbikes sind dann oft nicht mal aktuelle Modelle


Klar. Nur die wenigsten Händler haben ausreichend viele Modelle in allen gewünschten Größen da. Da lohnt es sich vorher mal kurz anzurufen, damit man nicht umsonst zum testen vorbeifährt.



Arachne schrieb:


> Bei Canyon hast Du übrigens nur so eine lange Lieferzeit, wenn sie das Wunschbike neu produzieren müssen.
> 
> Ich habe seit 17 Monaten ein Torque von Canyon und bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden! Auch mit dem Service.


Das freut mich für Dich. Ich kenne auch niemanden, der mit seinem Canyon unzufrieden ist, *sobald es denn mal geliefert wurde*.

Das Problem ist halt, dass Canyon gerne Wartezeiten zwischen 2-3 Wochen auf seiner Website verspricht und das dann in schöner Regelmäßigkeit seit Jahren (ich beobachte das jetzt seit vier Jahren bei denen) um den Faktor 2-10 überzieht. Die wenigen Ausnahmen bestätigen da leider die Regel. Schau einfach mal in das vom Fux angesprochene Herstellerforum hier nebenan.

Ich würde Canyon ja raten, das viele Geld, dass Sie jeden Monat in Vollbildanzeigen und Katalogbeilagen bei BIKE und MOUNTAINBIKE stecken, stattdessen mal in eine vernünftige Produktions- und Lieferlogistik zu stecken. Aber das wäre natürlich zu einfach. Nachher würde dann ein anderer die Vergleichtests gewinnen, weil der mehr dafür bezahlt hat.


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Der Mainbike gibt Dir sogar das Testbike fürs komplette Wochenende mit. Für mich gehört sowas zur Service-Grundausstattung eines Händlers. Wenn ich nicht einmal vom Hof darf, kann ich auch direkt zum Versender gehen.



Ja, die Mainbiker sind super zuvorkommend!  Den Service habe ich auch schon in Anspruch genommen. Einmal hatte das Testbike aber schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Dafür war das Supershuttle nagelneu.  Leider war es selbst in der größten Version zu klein für mich. 



sipaq schrieb:


> ...Nachher würde dann ein anderer die Vergleichtests gewinnen, weil der mehr dafür bezahlt hat.



Darüber wird oft spekuliert...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. August 2009)

Für Rotwild check mal:
Böttgen in Frankfurt/Bergerstrasse
oder 
City Bike & Fun in Oberursel.
Viele Rotwild zur Auswahl und guter Service.

Fahr Dein Bike Probe. Geometrie sollte passen.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich Dir Rotwild sehr empfehlen. 
Klasse Qualität, gute Performance, guter Service. Wobei mir besonders das Design gefällt. Das ist aber wie so oft Geschmackssache.
C1 ist sicher ein gutes Rad, wo Du wenig falsch machen kannst.
Wie gesagt probefahren, ob es passt.
Hier gibt es noch ein paar Zusatzinfos.
Rotwild Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225734&page=66
oder sogar im C1 Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378295&page=16


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## wombel007 (10. August 2009)

Vielen Dank Alex für dein Tipp.

Grüße
Marcus



alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Für Rotwild check mal:
> Böttgen in Frankfurt/Bergerstrasse
> oder
> City Bike & Fun in Oberursel.
> ...


----------



## sipaq (10. August 2009)

Das mit Fahrrad Böttgen lass mal lieber. Das ist der anerkanntermaßen schelchteste Bike-Shop in Frankfurt. Die interessieren sich nicht für Mountainbiker, nur für City-Bikes und E-Bikes. City Bike & Fun scheint ganz okay zu sein. War aber bislang nur einmal dort, wegen einer kleinen Reparatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. August 2009)

Das mit Böttgen ist mir neu, war allerdings auch schon 2 JAhre nicht mehr da.
Bei Bike&Fun habe ich selbst 2 Räder gekauft, null Probleme!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## wombel007 (11. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe mal einen alten Freund gefragt der sich auch etwas auskennt,
er teilt mir mit das Cannodale natürlich alles übertrumpft was Fahrräder angeht aber halt ihren Preis haben wie Rotwild.
Weiteres teilte er mit:
"OK Focus ist auch gut, hat ein Freund von mir. Ist auch ok ich weiß aber nicht wie das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist. 
Radon finde ich nicht so toll, eventuell haben die aber Ihre Qualität gesteigert. 

Bei Canyon finde ich die Qualität schlecht. Habe schon drei Räder gesehen bei denen verbeulte Rahmen ausgeliefert wurden und 
Rahmen gebrochen sind. Für das Geld ist das schon ok was geliefert wird aber solche Mängel dürfen nicht auftreten. 
Für mich ist Canyon nicht im MTB Bereich zu gebrauchen. Auch wenn manche davon total begeistert sind. "

Was haltet ihr von der Meinung, hat er Ahnung 


Grüße
Marcus


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2009)

also ich kenne nur zufriedene canyon-fahrer ... hab aber selbst noch keines gefahren.

ob cannondale das maß der dinge ist, würde ich auch nicht behaupten. hab selber eins. war soweit ganz zufrieden ...

kannst dir auch mal ghost anschauen. fahrrad freund in hofheim hatte die zumindest früher ... gute bikes mit gutem preis/leistungsverhältnis ...

aber denk immer dran. draufsetzen und wohlfühlen. das ist hauptentscheidend ...


----------



## wombel007 (11. August 2009)

Morsche,

ok werde nächste Woche mal mehr Zeit haben und mich entlich mal beraten lassen .
Werde mal zu Fahrrad Freund gehen, und nach Kriftel erst einmal,
der City Bike & Fun hat scheinbar auch eine große Ausfall.
Genau, draufsetzten und wohlfühlen.


Grüße
Marcus


----------



## wombel007 (11. August 2009)

Hi,

habe Endorfin gefunden, Handmade Bikes.
sehe richtig gut aus und keins von der Stange, sogar die Farbe mit Schriftzug kann man selbst wählen.

Grüße


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal einen alten Freund gefragt der sich auch etwas auskennt,
> er teilt mir mit das Cannodale natürlich alles übertrumpft was Fahrräder



Persönliche Meinung und nicht relevant  Cannodale ist nicht schlecht, aber das sie DER Bikebauer schlecht hin wären halte ich für ein Gerücht.



wombel007 schrieb:


> habe Endorfin gefunden, Handmade Bikes



Soweit mir bekannt, werden auch Baumarkträder bei der Herstellung in die Hand genommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Cannodale ist nicht schlecht, aber das sie DER Bikebauer schlecht hin wären halte ich für ein Gerücht.



So ein ausgemachter Quatsch, der Rahmenbauer schlechthin ist natürlich...





 N I C O L A I ! ! !


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal einen alten Freund gefragt der sich auch etwas auskennt,
> er teilt mir mit das Cannodale natürlich alles übertrumpft was Fahrräder angeht aber halt ihren Preis haben wie Rotwild.



Totaler Quatsch. Cannondale baut solide Rahmen, ist aber keineswegs das Nonplusultra. 



wombel007 schrieb:


> Weiteres teilte er mit:
> "OK Focus ist auch gut, hat ein Freund von mir. Ist auch ok ich weiß aber nicht wie das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist.



Günstige Marke mit ordentlicher Qualität.




wombel007 schrieb:


> Radon finde ich nicht so toll, eventuell haben die aber Ihre Qualität gesteigert.



Einer der Versender mit dem besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. In letzter Zeit haben sie auch verstärkt eigene Entwicklungen rausgebracht.



wombel007 schrieb:


> Bei Canyon finde ich die Qualität schlecht. Habe schon drei Räder gesehen bei denen verbeulte Rahmen ausgeliefert wurden und
> Rahmen gebrochen sind. Für das Geld ist das schon ok was geliefert wird aber solche Mängel dürfen nicht auftreten.
> Für mich ist Canyon nicht im MTB Bereich zu gebrauchen. Auch wenn manche davon total begeistert sind. "



Totaler Quatsch.



wombel007 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Meinung, hat er Ahnung



Nicht wirklich. Typischer Dampfplauderer. Zwar nicht völlig ahnungslos aber nicht gerade auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## sipaq (11. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> habe mal einen alten Freund gefragt der sich auch etwas auskennt,
> er teilt mir mit das Cannodale natürlich alles übertrumpft was Fahrräder angeht aber halt ihren Preis haben wie Rotwild.


Das stimmte vor Jahren vielleicht mal. Cannondale war aber in den vergangenen nur wenig innovativ und berappelt sich gerade erst wieder. Die bauen sicherlich gute Bike, aber wohl kaum das Nonplusultra.



wombel007 schrieb:


> OK Focus ist auch gut, hat ein Freund von mir. Ist auch ok ich weiß aber nicht wie das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist.


 Die Jungs bauen solide Bikes, vergleichbar mit Cube oder Ghost. Ist sicherlich nicht so exklusiv wie Specialized, Cannondale oder Scott, dafür aber deutlich preisgünstiger.



wombel007 schrieb:


> Radon finde ich nicht so toll, eventuell haben die aber Ihre Qualität gesteigert.


Über die hört man qualitativ nichts schelchtes. Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her sind die Jungs sehr gut, aber es ist halt ein Versender mit allen oben schon ausgeführten Vor- und Nachteilen.



wombel007 schrieb:


> Bei Canyon finde ich die Qualität schlecht. Habe schon drei Räder gesehen bei denen verbeulte Rahmen ausgeliefert wurden und Rahmen gebrochen sind. Für das Geld ist das schon ok was geliefert wird aber solche Mängel dürfen nicht auftreten. Für mich ist Canyon nicht im MTB Bereich zu gebrauchen. Auch wenn manche davon total begeistert sind.


Höre ich zum ersten Mal. Habe sowas auch bei den dutzenden von Canyon-Bikes, die hier im Taunus so rumwuseln noch nie gesehen. Das Hauptproblem bei Canyon sehe ich eher in der <Ironie>ausgefeilten</Ironie> Produktions- und Lieferlogistik aka Wartezeiten.



wombel007 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Meinung, hat er Ahnung


 Ich würde mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen und sagen: Nein!


----------



## BOOZE (11. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Das stimmte vor Jahren vielleicht mal. Cannondale war aber in den vergangenen nur wenig innovativ und berappelt sich gerade erst wieder. Die bauen sicherlich gute Bike, aber wohl kaum das Nonplusultra.



Was währe denn das Nonplusultra?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. August 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Was währe denn das Nonplusultra?



für den taunus : ein fully mit ca. 160 mm federweg vorne wie hinten. absolut antriebsneutral, fahrbar wie ein race-hardtail im uphill und wie ne sänfte im downhill. das ganze natürlich federleicht (< 9 kg) und unkaputtbar.

über kettenschaltung oder nabenschaltung lass ich noch mit mir reden


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> für den taunus : ein fully mit ca. 160 mm federweg vorne wie hinten. absolut antriebsneutral, fahrbar wie ein race-hardtail im uphill und wie ne sänfte im downhill. das ganze natürlich federleicht (< 9 kg) und unkaputtbar.
> 
> über kettenschaltung oder nabenschaltung lass ich noch mit mir reden



Und das Ganze bitte für  500. Die Frage ist nur: wo gibt's das zu kaufen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> über kettenschaltung oder nabenschaltung lass ich noch mit mir reden



Ich nicht


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und das Ganze bitte für  500 ...



stimmt, günstig sollte es schon sein 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nicht



komm schon, ein bischen flexibilität bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> komm schon, ein bischen flexibilität bitte



Nicht bei der Frage des Antriebs - Da kommt nur Speedhub in Frage 

... natürlich auch nicht beim Rahmen - Da geht nur Nicolai 

... ach und bei Bremsen nur Hope 

... bei Federelementen natürlich nur DT Swiss (wenn's härter zu Sache geht dann auch noch Marzocchi) 

... bei Lenkkopflagern muss es natürlich Chris King sein 

... und bei den übrigen Teilen nur Tune, Hope oder Race Face

... ach last but not least: Lager von Acros sind auch noch akzeptabel 


Aber ansonsten bin ich total flexibel, was Bikes angeht!


----------



## sipaq (11. August 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Was währe denn das Nonplusultra?


Wenn Du mich fragst, dann ist das immer noch ein schöner Titanrahmen. Also zum Beispiel sowas:


Litespeed Niota TI
Van Nicolas
Moots Cinco
Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würde ich mir sowas holen. Titan ist einfach nur superedel und geil.


----------



## x-rossi (11. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> habe mal einen alten Freund gefragt der sich auch etwas auskennt,
> er teilt mir mit das Cannodale natürlich alles übertrumpft was Fahrräder angeht ...


krasse argumentation


----------



## Everstyle (11. August 2009)

Zum Thema Argumentation fällt mir nur die folgende Antwort von einem Verkäufer ein, als ich ihn damals Anfang 2006 (völlig ahnungslos) gefragt habe, warum der Schwalbe Albert so gut sei: "...er hat voll krass echt fett Grip ehy...KAUF DAS TEIL!!!" Mal off-topic, wo war ich einkaufen und habe ich ihn gekauft (Raum Ffm)??? 

Zum Thema Bike-Kauf?

Abgesehen von den ganzen nützlichen und unnützen Vorschlägen hier, kann ich nur empfehlen hier im Umland einfach ein paar Händler vor Ort zu besuchen und schauen, was die da so haben. Oft ergeben sich nämlich echt sehr gute Schnäppchen (neulich hat ein Kollege von mir ein Specialized Epic für 1700 statt 2500 bekommen!), wenn man ein bisschen verhandelt. 

Und ob es dann ein RedBull, Radon oder Canyon oder ein Cube, Ghost oder Focus oder aber Specialized, Cannondale oder sogar ein Rotwild wird hängt dann echt von deinem "Glauben" ab. Denn in den meisten Fällen unterscheiden sich die jeweils genannten Marken in ihrer Preisklasse kaum von einander. Somit kann man kaum etwas verkehrt machen. 

Das Einzige, was Mann aus meiner Sicht verkehrt machen kann, das ist sich ein Teil kaufen (egal welcher Preis) und es anchließend im Keller vergammeln lassen!!! Die Leute muss man meiner Meinung nach wg. nicht artgerechter Haltung verklagen!!! 

So viel dazu

Gruß

E.style


----------



## wombel007 (11. August 2009)

Hi,
bin heute das Vertex 50 probe gefahren, war begeistert gewesen.
Habe einen guten Preis bekommen.
Es hat eigentlich die KOmpos dich ich wollte, eine FOX 32 F100, Mavic Felgen, und die Formular Bremsen.

Kann mir jemand noch schnell sagen was der unterschied ist zwischen SLX und XT oder ist SLX nur eine neuere Bezeichnung.?

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Zum Thema Argumentation fällt mir nur die folgende Antwort von einem Verkäufer ein, als ich ihn damals Anfang 2006 (völlig ahnungslos) gefragt habe, warum der Schwalbe Albert so gut sei: "...er hat voll krass echt fett Grip ehy...KAUF DAS TEIL!!!" Mal off-topic, wo war ich einkaufen und habe ich ihn gekauft (Raum Ffm)???



beikmacks, beikmacks, beikmacks.....


----------



## BOOZE (11. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich fragst, dann ist das immer noch ein schöner Titanrahmen. Also zum Beispiel sowas:
> 
> 
> Litespeed Niota TI
> ...



Nuja, ich habe selber welche, Fat Chance Titan ein Ibis Titan und ein Merlin Titan ist mir gerissen, alles schön, aber inzwischen fahre ich lieber Fully 

Ich steh total auf Rahmen, die smoth weld sind, wie Cannondale oder alte Klein und halt Handmade


----------



## BOOZE (11. August 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> beikmacks, beikmacks, beikmacks.....



Pfui pfui pfui


----------



## Everstyle (11. August 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> beikmacks, beikmacks, beikmacks.....


Da scheint sich aber einer sehr gut auszukennen!!! Wohl Insider oder was???


----------



## sipaq (11. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand noch schnell sagen was der unterschied ist zwischen SLX und XT oder ist SLX nur eine neuere Bezeichnung?


Die SLX ist die Nachfolgerin der Deore LX. 

"Raider heißt jetzt Twix, sondern ändert sich nix!"


----------



## karsten13 (12. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> für den taunus : ein fully mit ca. 160 mm federweg vorne wie hinten. absolut antriebsneutral, fahrbar wie ein race-hardtail im uphill und wie ne sänfte im downhill. das ganze natürlich federleicht (< 9 kg) und unkaputtbar.



hab ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wombel007 (12. August 2009)

Ok,
danke für deine Meinung.



wondermike schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch. Cannondale baut solide Rahmen, ist aber keineswegs das Nonplusultra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hab ich



verkaufst du´s ? für die angesprochenen 500 euronen ? obwohl, da geht ja als gebraucht-bike sicher noch einiges im preis, oder


----------



## wombel007 (14. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

meine Auswahl ist schon etwas enger geworden.

Habe jetzt zwei Bikes eventuell zur Auswahl,
einmal das RM Vertex 50 und nächste Woche habe ich noch einen Termin bei Rotwild (C1 HT) in Dietzenbach wo ich noch eins Probe fahren kann für den gleichen Preis.

Für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden, wenn ihr die Wahl habt


----------



## sipaq (15. August 2009)

Ausstattungstechnisch nehmen sich die beiden nix und edel sind sowohl Rocky Mountain als auch Rotwild Bikes. Aber die beiden Bikes haben unterschiedliche Geometrien und somit ist völlig unwichtig, was hier alle (inkl. mir) zu den Bikes sagen!

Wichtig ist, dass Dir das Bike passt. Und das Bike, dass Dir besser passt solltest Du nehmen, denn dann macht Dir anschließend das Biken auf dem Teil auch mehr Spaß. Außer natürlich, Du kaufst das teil primär zum angeben vor der Eisdiele. Dort würde aber ein (geringfügig teureres) Cabrio mehr Eindruck schinden.


----------



## Claudy (15. August 2009)

Mir gefällt das "Loch" am Rotwild nicht!


----------



## karsten13 (15. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> verkaufst du´s ? für die angesprochenen 500 euronen ? obwohl, da geht ja als gebraucht-bike sicher noch einiges im preis, oder



mein Spicy geb ich net mehr her 



Claudy schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das "Loch" am Rotwild nicht!



Du meinst so ein Loch wie an dem Rad hier?


----------



## x-rossi (15. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche bzw. bin auf der suche nach einem passenden Bike für mich.
> 
> ...



wird das eigentlich dein erstes rad? _(weil du dich so anstellst)_
fährst du gerne alleine? _(dann ist es egal, ob du dir ein HT holst)_
fährst du gerne in der gruppe? _(dann solltest du etwas ähnliches, nicht zwingend gleiches kaufen, wie die gruppe, deren teil du bist)_
fährst du gerne glatt, oder eher wurzelig bergauf? _(HT vs. Fully)_
fährst du gerne glatt, oder eher steinig bergab? _(HT vs. Fully)_
bist du gut trainiert oder eher anfänger? _(egal welches bike du dir kaufst, es macht dich erst mal nicht besser. besser macht dich nur training, das rad ist also egal)_
warum versteifst du dich auf hardtail? _(permanent im wettkampf? oder lieber trailsurfen? = HT vs. Fully)_

kennst du so viele leute mit HT, oder möchtest du ins renngeschehen eingreifen? echt nicht unangestrengt auf trails surfen?

Rocky Mountain und Rotwild würde ich schon mal prinzipelll nicht kaufen. die bikes mögen vielleicht gut sein (und was heißt eigentlich wieder gut?) aber RM sieht komisch aus und Rotwild ist mir zu teuer (da frage ich mich aber auch gleichzeitig, weswegen ich für meins so viel ausgegeben und noch ein bisschen was reingesteckt habe. der hohe preis kann also auch kein kontra argument sein).

du wirkst auf mich wie einer der was will, ohne zu wissen, was er wirklich braucht. sonst würdest du so fragen nicht stellen. also irgendwie kennst du viele leute "mit ahnung" und wirfst mit marken und fremden meinungen um dich.

klär uns doch mal über deinen mtb-background auf. fährst du viel, oft? mit anderen leuten? wenn nicht, dann komm doch gleich mal mit einem geliehenen bike mit auf eine taunustour und schau, was geht.

mein persönliches fazit:das rad muss gefallen, die sitzposition muss gefallen und das bike muss die geschwindigkeit können, welche ich ihm vorgebe. das bike darf mich nicht bremsen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. August 2009)

Verkaufe ein Rotwild RFC 03 von 2006. Siehe Bikemarkt Anzeige. Ist halt nur ein Fully.
Knall den Dämpfer voll + Plattform = Hardtail


----------



## Chris360 (16. August 2009)

Ich würde mal bei Snow-Bike Action in Bad Homburg vorbeischauen. Da hab ich mein Specialized gekauft, sehr zufrieden. Große Auswahl an Specialized und Cube Bikes.

Alternativ kannst Du auch zum Hibike nach Kronberg gehen, da wohne ich in der Nähe. Ich kaufe dort ab und zu mal Zubehör, ganz in Ordnung soweit.

Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim kann ich auch empfehlen, hat Cube, Idworx, Simplon und Ghost, wobei mir der Chef mal gesagt hat, dass er sich mehr auf Cube spezialisieren möchte, wegen des sehr guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisses.

Bike-Loft in Idstein ist vom Service, der Kompetenz und der Freundlichkeit auch zu empfehlen! Da hätte ich fast ein Cube gekauft, leider wollte man mir keinen Rabatt geben, sodass das Specialized am Schluss günstiger war.

Chris


----------



## destillat (16. August 2009)

_hallo hätte ein tomac 98 special 16"(42cm) in rot/weiß, fox float rl, mit rock shox reba world cup weiß, no tubes ztr olympic felgen und frm team naben,nobby nic, chris king steuersatz, tune stütze, xt ausstattung,louise fr, der rahmen hinterbau hat leider einen kleinen haarriss aber bei ebay hab ich solch ein hinterbau schon für 45eus gesehen...
gruß marc_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wombel007 (17. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wird das eigentlich dein erstes rad? _(weil du dich so anstellst)_
> fährst du gerne alleine? _(dann ist es egal, ob du dir ein HT holst)_
> fährst du gerne in der gruppe? _(dann solltest du etwas ähnliches, nicht zwingend gleiches kaufen, wie die gruppe, deren teil du bist)_
> fährst du gerne glatt, oder eher wurzelig bergauf? _(HT vs. Fully)_
> ...


 

Sorry, muss ich einfach sagen,
Typisch Offebacher, weiß gar nicht was der Flachland Tiroler jetzt von mir will 
Möchte hierzu nichts mehr sagen, dafür ist mir die Zeit zu schade.
Rossi, bitte lass deine Kommentare. Kannst von mir 10 Cent haben weißt schon für was.
Bei allen anderen möchte ich mich nochmals bedanken für Ihre Erfahrungen und Information sowie Vorschläge die sie mir gemacht haben, das was ich wollte.
Eine Typberatung hatte ich nicht verlangt, wenn du spaß dabei hast, dann gehe wo anders hin, wo sag ich jetzt nicht.


Grüße
an alle


----------



## wombel007 (17. August 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal bei Snow-Bike Action in Bad Homburg vorbeischauen. Da hab ich mein Specialized gekauft, sehr zufrieden. Große Auswahl an Specialized und Cube Bikes.
> 
> Alternativ kannst Du auch zum Hibike nach Kronberg gehen, da wohne ich in der Nähe. Ich kaufe dort ab und zu mal Zubehör, ganz in Ordnung soweit.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für deine Tipps


----------



## sipaq (17. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Sorry, muss ich einfach sagen,
> Typisch Offebacher, weiß gar nicht was der Flachland Tiroler jetzt von mir will
> Möchte hierzu nichts mehr sagen, dafür ist mir die Zeit zu schade.
> Rossi, bitte lass deine Kommentare. Kannst von mir 10 Cent haben weißt schon für was.
> ...


Verkneif Dir mal den Angriff auf x-rossi. Er sagt hier meines Erachtens auch nur, was sich viele andere hier (mich inklusive) nur gedacht haben, je länger der Thread hier läuft. Ich war halt nur zu nett, es auch mal offen auszusprechen.

Und außerdem waren in x-rossis Post einige gute Vorschläge drin, nämlich die Aufforderung sich erst einmal klar zu werden, was man überhaupt mit dem Bike machen will, bevor man zu den verschiedenen Händlern fährt und einem dann einen vierstelligen Betrag in den Rachen schmeißt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2009)

hey, kann mal ein anwesender kindergärtner diesen fred verschieben?

wombel waren mir bisher sehr sympathisch, obwohl sie immerfort wombeln wollten.

@ agentenwombel: hast du ne lrs? wenn du tatsächlich rat suchst, dann lies dir das von herrn roosi geschriebene nochmals aufmerksam durch. vielleicht liest du es dir laut vor. soll ja auch helfen.
wenn nicht, dann angenehme bikerkarriere, mister superschlau ahnungslos.

und noch was: wenn hier irgendeiner die kolleschen aus of beleidigt, dann sin des miä, die kollesche aus f.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hey, kann mal ein anwesender kindergärtner diesen fred verschieben?
> 
> wombel waren mir bisher sehr sympathisch, obwohl sie immerfort wombeln wollten.
> 
> ...



wo du recht hast, hast du recht


----------



## x-rossi (17. August 2009)

sorry, dass ich ihn jetzt vergrault habe. und danke, dass ihr mich ein wenig in schutz genommen habt.

war gar nicht meine absicht, ich schwör. manches, was ich schreibe, liest sich manchmal härter als ich es tatsächlich meine. sich deswegen dann aber löschen? 

wombel, falls du die worte hier doch noch liest - sorry! hast meinen text echt in den falschen hals bekommen. tut mir leid. meld dich wieder an, und mach mit.

ist doch echt wurscht, ob du ein bulls oder ein cannondale kaufst, wenn du spaß am biken zusammen mit leuten hast. 

und, ich muss mich korrigieren - da gibt es doch ein RM, was mir gefällt, und das ist das von sod. ist aber auch echt en schicker hobel.

grüße
rossi


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2009)

der behaarte hat sich tatsächlich aus dem staaub gemacht. was war denn das, bitteschön!?


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> und noch was: wenn hier irgendeiner die kolleschen aus of beleidigt, dann sin des miä, die kollesche aus f.





Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> wo du recht hast, hast du recht



Obacht Freunde, wir lassen uns nur von richtigen f. beleidigen und nicht von so dahergelaufenen ......


----------



## sod (17. August 2009)

Darf man Offenbacher überhaupt noch veralbern seit sie drittklassig spielen oder besteht da jetzt nicht eine Schonfrist?

Oh... Tschuldigung, ich bin ja gar kein Frankfurter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Obacht Freunde, wir lassen uns nur von richtigen f. beleidigen und nicht von so dahergelaufenen ......



Ich darf alles!!!


----------



## wondermike (18. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich ihn jetzt vergrault habe. und danke, dass ihr mich ein wenig in schutz genommen habt.
> 
> war gar nicht meine absicht, ich schwör. manches, was ich schreibe, liest sich manchmal härter als ich es tatsächlich meine. sich deswegen dann aber löschen?



Dein Beitrag war in keiner Weise beleidigend. Wenn der Typ deswegen seinen Account gelöscht hat, ist ihm nicht zu helfen und es ist sicher kein Verlust für's Forum. Also mach' Dir keinen Kopp.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn der Typ deswegen seinen Account gelöscht hat, ist ihm nicht zu helfen und es ist sicher kein Verlust für's Forum.



Ahhh - Ein virtuelles Harakiri


----------

